# Bridie's beanie



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

I have had many KPers ask for the pattern for my avatar hat - so will attach it here for future enquiries.
Cheers
Flyssie


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks so much... My grand, Olivia, collects owls so this will be perfect for her... I've printed it out and your instructions look very detailed and helpful...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ah! For once, a pattern I won't have to copy-past-edit before I can get started knitting it! Thank you so much for doing it that way!


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

You are awesome Flyssie. I have download problems unless its a pdf, and this Owl Hat is just the pattern I have been looking for. There are such helpful ladies on this site. Thanks to all of you


----------



## Susie J (Sep 3, 2011)

Fab pattern. Thanks!


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

You are so right. I too, copy, edit and paste. I make the fonts bigger and put in more spaces. I also change the color of some stitches, but it works best for me, if I leave it on my laptop and work from there.


----------



## valene (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for Pattern


----------



## yelowdog (Feb 4, 2012)

GREAT looking Beanie, have admired it on you everytime I see it on your Avartar. My daughters MIL loves Owl's, so I will try and get this one done for a gift for her. Thanks for taking the time to share your pattern with all of us on KP.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Love it, thank you!!!


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

Being elderly, forgetful and generally a bit mixed up, I miss-read the title as "Bride's Beanie"........
During the WW2 knitting wool was on coupons and scarce, but it was possible sometimes to get a rayon, looking a bit like silk
Our neighbour's daughter was getting married; neighbour made a wedding dress from a treasured silk bedspread and made a ruched strip for a head-dress but it looked a bit bare, so I got some of the white knitting rayon and made a beanie, with four lace panels and a flower on top - then made two matching ones in pale blue for the bridesmaids.
I wouldn't have the confidence nowadays!
Edna C


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

You Rock :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I have the perfect person in mind for this hat. Already downloaded. Thank you.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Crumplin said:


> Being elderly, forgetful and generally a bit mixed up, I miss-read the title as "Bride's Beanie"........
> During the WW2 knitting wool was on coupons and scarce, but it was possible sometimes to get a rayon, looking a bit like silk
> Our neighbour's daughter was getting married; neighbour made a wedding dress from a treasured silk bedspread and made a ruched strip for a head-dress but it looked a bit bare, so I got some of the white knitting rayon and made a beanie, with four lace panels and a flower on top - then made two matching ones in pale blue for the bridesmaids.
> I wouldn't have the confidence nowadays!
> Edna C


I love your story Edna - sounds like you saved the wedding day!

When I sent a telegram to my sister in America telling her of my daughter Bridie's birth in Australia - it arrived as 'Birdie' and she couldn't work out why I called my baby after the US President's wife !

Happy knitting


----------



## fiftieschick (Oct 31, 2012)

I would like to make this for my 4 year old grand daughter. I am not a really experienced knitter so I would like to know how many stitches I should cast on to start this beanie.


----------



## callielw (Jan 28, 2012)

I absolutely love this beanie! Your pattern doesn't say, but is it knitted in the round? I'm very new at all of this. If it was in the round, you wouldn't need to knit one row and purl the next, right? So it can't be. Do you stitch up the back or something then? Sorry to be so dense but I love the hat and want to make some.

Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

fiftieschick said:


> I would like to make this for my 4 year old grand daughter. I am not a really experienced knitter so I would like to know how many stitches I should cast on to start this beanie.


It would depend on the type of wool you use and your tension. If you find a beanie pattern on one of the sites eg: Ravelry then you can just knit in the owl section where you want it in the hat.
I will include one that I found - see what you think. Ask again if you are unsure or get stuck - please.
Flyssie


----------



## fiftieschick (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you so much for your quick reply. I will try this pattern.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you :that's a Christmas present for an owl-loving friend sorted.


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks so much love the hat,was wishing I had the pattern for my daughter whoooo is an owl fan!


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

For all you ladies who say you like owls, I found this cute sweater pattern on Ravelry -

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owls-2


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't knit, but have admired you hat for a long time. I kept the pattern for if and when the day comes that I become a knitter. Thanks.


----------



## scc (Oct 31, 2012)

Just what I am looking for.
I would like to make 2 while I am in hospital.
How many stitches will I need to make it for my 3 year old twin grandson's?
Thanks
Sheila.


----------



## Alaina Jo (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry but I am confused also. The pattern looks like it is written for straight needles. Am I missing something?


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Flyssie-Thank you so much for the pattern. Everytime I see your avatar, I fall in love with your hat all over again. Now I can make one for myself!! Denise


----------



## Carol295 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. My oldest daughter loves owls. I can't wait to make ths for her.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Crumplin said:


> ...During the WW2 knitting wool was on coupons and scarce ...


Thanks, Edna! I knew about rationing, but I'd never heard that even wool for hand-knitting was rationed! How lucky we are today!


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern..


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

callielw said:


> I absolutely love this beanie! Your pattern doesn't say, but is it knitted in the round? I'm very new at all of this. If it was in the round, you wouldn't need to knit one row and purl the next, right? So it can't be. Do you stitch up the back or something then? Sorry to be so dense but I love the hat and want to make some.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this with us.


Sorry for confusion - I think I must have used circular needles but not knitted in the round! I have asked my daughter to check if I sewed it up at the back - I await her email - hopefully she still has the hat!!!
I can't find my original notes but guess it was a mind slip. (Seem to be having more of those since retiring !)
I do apologize for confusion and will amend pattern and re-post.
Jessica Jean will have to take back her lovely words - sorry to let you down - (hehe)


----------



## callielw (Jan 28, 2012)

No, no. It's a beautiful hat. If there's a problem, I'm sure it's me. I just wanted to know since I don't want to mess it up. I can't wait to start one!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern.  :thumbup:


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern which I have downloaded and added to my 'to do' printouts. It is nearly at the top of the pile!
I love the way everyone is willing to share great ideas, hints, help & patterns on this forum.
Nuthouse


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Okay - thanks for all interest and enquiries - here is the amended pattern - hopefully right and ready to go
Good luck
Flyssie


----------



## susan skipp (Jul 7, 2012)

I love the beanie,thankyou for pattern do just nice as christmas present


----------



## stitchingfree (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern Flyssie. It looks really cute! I have read the pattern over, and see that you have used circular needle. My question is about the stockinette stitch. The pattern says to knit 1 row, purl 1 row, but wouldn't it be knit every row on circular needle for stockinette stitch? Did you knit your beanie flat and stitch up the back seam? I read it through and I'm not quite clear on whether it was knit in the round or not? I have a friend who has breast cancer and would like to knit one up for her, and I think the rolled brim will be great for her. She has finished her chemo and radiation, and I think it will make her smile. It is getting cold here in Canada now, so a warm hat will be just what the Dr. ordered.

Thanks again.
Judy


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

stitchingfree said:


> Thanks for the pattern Flyssie. It looks really cute! I have read the pattern over, and see that you have used circular needle. My question is about the stockinette stitch. The pattern says to knit 1 row, purl 1 row, but wouldn't it be knit every row on circular needle for stockinette stitch? Did you knit your beanie flat and stitch up the back seam? I read it through and I'm not quite clear on whether it was knit in the round or not? I have a friend who has breast cancer and would like to knit one up for her, and I think the rolled brim will be great for her. She has finished her chemo and radiation, and I think it will make her smile. It is getting cold here in Canada now, so a warm hat will be just what the Dr. ordered.
> 
> Thanks again.
> Judy


Third line from the bottom of the pattern says, *"Finish beanie ‐ join back seam invisibly, weave in ends and trim."*

Of course, if you'd rather do it in-the-round, there's no reason not to. Seamless might be more comfortable on a post-chemo scalp.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone following this thread - I now know why patterns cost so much to buy!!!!
I thought I would write the pattern up from my notes as so many had asked for it from my avatar. (Retrospect - big mistake!!)
I had made it in the round and flat and when I typed it up I got it mixed. Sorry about that.
i amended it - but then when someone asked how to do it for a toddler - I thought I would knit up a new one trying out the sizing. 
I now can see that I still have some written for circulars although the typed pattern is meant to be for flat knitting (Hopeless Hannah I am!!!)
I have to change it again (I can hear you saying - OH NO!!!)
So for those trying to knit it now or very soon - hang in there and I will put up the newly amended one for flat knitting, as soon as I have finished knitting it (1/2 way there).
I do apologize profusely and vouch not to attempt pattern writing again no matter how many ask for them
In hiding
Flyssie


----------



## callielw (Jan 28, 2012)

I think you have a gift and should NOT give up writing patterns. So this one had a fluke. Isn't that what we're here for? To watch each other's backs? Keep designing and keep writing!


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Well here it is - Amended pattern for Bridie's Beanie
I think it is all up to scratch - certainly hope so :roll: 
Thanks for your patience
Will attach the photos of the new little hat also
Cheers
Flyssie


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Flyssie don't hide we all make blunders now and then - you are only human.


----------



## stitchingfree (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Flyssie. I kind of thought you had knit it flat, but the original pattern didn't say to stitch it up. I really appreciate the clarification. This is a great forum. I am enjoying it. I will knit it in the round for my friend, as I think it will be more comfortable for her to wear.

Cheers,
Judy


----------



## Carol295 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks Flossie. I made the hat for my daughter & it's adorable. I'm so pleased with it that I'm going to make one for my 3 year old granddaughter as well. And don't go into hiding & don't worry about corrections. Everyone loves your pattern! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sandyr1946 (May 12, 2012)

This looks great - thankyou  However I am a little confused as you say to knit in stockingnette - one row knit, one row purl - on circs this would just be every row knit, would it not?? 
But I love the owl motif - I am a Brown Owl (Girl Guide leader).


----------



## Sandyr1946 (May 12, 2012)

Hallo again - have just seen your later post - all good and I will amend in my head for the circs - don't stop writing up the patterns - it is all a learning experience and you are doing a great job


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the cute pattern!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

